# iPad sans Wifi



## Membre supprimé 40703 (6 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

j'aurais voulus savoir si on pouvait accéder à des fichiers stocker dans un service de cloud (dropbox et compagnie...) sur l'iPad sans connection à internet (donc préalablement téléchargé sur l'iPad...).
Est-ce que les fichiers sont enregistrer sur le iPad ou seulement accessible via le net?
Si on peut y acceder en offline et si on modifie un fichier est-ce qu'il est synchronisé? En gros est-ce que je peux faire comme sur mon Mac?

Merci


----------



## Powerdom (6 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'essayer par curiosité. 
J'ai un compte dropbox et l'application dropbox sur un iPad. 
Dans l'application il y'a un stockage local. Il est ecrit : consulter les fichiers pour une consultation hors ligne. 
À noter que je n'ai pas pu lire un fichier word en hors ligne...


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (8 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je te remercie pour ta réponse. Quoi qu'il en soit sans Wifi ou sans 3G un iPad est difficilement utilisable si on veut travailler sur des documents et avoir certain flux de travail.


----------



## lineakd (8 Juin 2012)

silencio a dit:
			
		

> Quoi qu'il en soit sans Wifi ou sans 3G un iPad est difficilement  utilisable si on veut travailler sur des documents et avoir certain flux  de travail.



@silencio, quels sont tes documents? Un flux de travail, peux tu expliquer?


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (8 Juin 2012)

lineakd a dit:


> @silencio, quels sont tes documents? Un flux de travail, peux tu expliquer?



Concernants les documents, se sont essentiellement des PDF, et le flux de travail, c'est par exemple ce que propose le logiciel Sente. Sur Mac c'est un gestionnaire de références bibliographiques et qui propose une visioneuse PDF intégré. Il existe une version iPad qui permet par synchro d'avoir les articles référencés sur le Mac sur le iPad avec les notes, etc... Sur la version iPad on peut annoter un PDF et le tout est synchronisé entre les 2 plateformes.

J'ai une solution assez similaire pour le moment entre mon MacBook Pro et mon Netbook, il s'agit de Mendeley. Je n'ai pas toujours accés à une connexion internet, mais le fait que je puisse enregistrer directement sur le disque dur du Netbook fait que je peux accéder en offline à mes doc via Mendeley. Puis le soir une fois chez moi, je connecte mon Netbook au net, la synchro s'eefectue et je retrouve sur mon Mac les modifications que j'ai porté aux article avec le Netbook.

Je ne sais pas si avec iPad cela est vraiment possible sans connexion permanente (WiFi ou 3G


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Juin 2012)

Cela fonctionne sans soucis avec par exemple sugarsync ou dropbox...


----------



## Gwen (11 Juin 2012)

Si tu stockes tes fichiers en lecture hors ligne grâce à DropBox, tu peux y accéder facilement sans WIFI. Il suffit de cliquer sur l'étoile du milieu une fois le document charger et ensuite il restera sur ton appareil même sans connexion.


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (11 Juin 2012)

Est-ce que parmi les utilisateurs du forum il y a des utilisateurs de Mendeley ou de Sente qui peuvent me dire s'ils peuvent consulter les articles sur le iPad sans avoir besoin de les télécharger à la demande et en utilisant le service cloud de Mendeley ou Sente?


----------

